# Breeding Question



## Piranha_fish (Jul 6, 2006)

If piranhas have babies will they get eaten?? Just something i wanted to know


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

they are so small that the large p's probly don't see them until they get to dime size. I've always sucked out the fry when they become wigglers at about the 3 day mark.


----------

